# Software zur virtuellen Inbetriebnahme / Softwaretest [fe.screen-sim]



## SimTeam (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

in unserem Unternehmen entwickeln wir seit Jahren eine Software für virtuelle Inbetriebnahmen und Anlagentest. Dabei wird eine Verbindung mit der realen Steuerung oder emulierten Steuerung aufgebaut. Die Software bleibt dabei unverändert. In 3D lässt sich einfach schnell und intuitiv die reale Anlage modelieren. Damit hat man dann die Möglichkeit die Steuerungssoftware und Visualisierung testen zu können ohne die reale Anlage zur Verfügung zu haben. Dies bietet den Vorteil das selbst komplizierte Anlagen und Vorgänge darin bereits ohn Risiko für Mensch oder Geräte geprüft werden können. 
Die Software wird bereits in einigen Unternehmen und Ausbildungseinrichtungen mit Erfolg eingesetzt. 

Ein sehr großer Vorteil liegt vor allem in der Leistungsfähigkeit der Software mit der selbst komplette Analgen mit bis zu 10 verschiedenen Steuerungen gleichzeitig simuliert werden können. Zudem kann man alle Bearbeitungen jederzeit während der Simulation durchführen, da man nicht in einen anderen Modus wechseln braucht. 

Wer sich ein Bild davon machen möchte wie solche Simulationen dann aussehen oder einen Blick auf die Bedienung werfen möchte kann das sehr gerne auf unserem Youtube Channel machen unter
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzvNx_5pBeCpqnqO6qGw0ZQ


----------



## Matze001 (13 Juli 2017)

Könntest Du aufhören alle Beiträge die irgendwie mit virtuellen IBNs zu tun haben vollzuspammen.
Außerdem sieht es auf den ersten Blick aus wie von 1980.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## SimTeam (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo Marcel,

wenn du dir die Beiträge ansiehst, wurde in denen nach einer Software gefragt oder nach einem Produkt mit dem man so etwas realisieren kann. Da ich eine kenne, denke ich sollte es in einem Forum erlaubt sein dann auch etwas dazu schreiben zu dürfen . 

Die Texte sind nicht rauskopiert bzw. gespammt sonst wären ja nicht so viele Rechschreibfehler drin . Ok evtl. zu viel Text aber auch wenn ich der Rechtschreibung nicht mächtig bin nutze ich doch gerne den vorhenen Platz für Text.

Das die Software aussieht wie in den 80igern (hatte wir damals schon Farbmonitore.. puh glaub ich hatte noch nicht mal den C64)  hängt vielleicht davon ab das du in youtube mit 480p deine Videos ansiehtst . 
Ne Spaß denke du spielst auf die Optik der Modelle an. Da diese aber auch aus 3d Konstruktionsprogrammen importiert werden kann, sieht das alles schnell gleich ganz anders aus. Spielt halt bei einem reinen Funktionstest keine Rolle wie das Modell aussieht wichtig ist das es Physikalisch richtig funktioniert und mann ne komplette Anlage mit ein paar hundert Förderer Simulieren kann. Sieht mit echten 3D Modellen gleich mal dann so aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrTSBsqdWY
Wenn du in den 80igern bereits Lager mit 6 Steuerungen (ca 5000E/A pro Steuerungen) und 1012 Lagerpläte mit kommpleter Fördertechnick Simulieren konntest in 99% echtezeit (auf Windows PC geht das nicht wirklich mit 100% wenn du weist was ich meine) dann bitte melde dich bei mir  für so ein Gesrpäch bin ich immer zu haben. Das so was in fe.screen-sim geht siehst hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGLobWhifLI. Manchmal täuscht ein zu kurzer Blick auch


----------



## Fabpicard (14 Juli 2017)

Auf Ja... Letzte Beiträge jeweils:
09.06.2017
07.01.2017
03.09.2016
07.07.2009

Bestimmt wird den aus 2009 das jetzt brennend interessieren... *meldebutton-drück*


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Juli 2017)

Dank verfügbarer leistungstarker Spiele-Engines ist sowas heutzutage recht einfach möglich. So wie es aussieht verwendet ihr die Unity-Engine. Ich habe das selber zu Hause mit der Unreal-Engine gemacht, mit einem vernünftigen Konzept ist da die SPS-Anbindung relativ einfach zu bewerkstelligen. Bei mir waren das in Summe ein paar hundert Zeilen Programmcode. Wenn du über Plcsim mit Prosim das Prozessabbild einliest, hast du mit einem Aufruf tausende Signale in deinem Spiel zur Verfügung.

Der größte Aufwand dürfte bei euch der In-Game Editor gewesen sein. Da würde es mich interessieren, ob ich in diesem Editor eigene Simulationsobjekte erstellen kann, oder ob ich da nur aus ausgewählten Objekten etwas zusammenstellen kann. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Unity aussieht, aber bei anderen Spieleengines ist für das Erstellen von eigenen Objekten im Editor der Programme schon einiges an Erfahrung notwendig, darauf kann man den reinen Anwender der Simulationssoftware nur schwer loslassen.

Werden bei euch Objekte die per z.B. Rollenförderer transportiert werden wirklich über Physik bewegt (d.h. mit Friktion usw.) oder ändern diese nur ihre Position?


----------



## SimTeam (4 August 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben keine engine verwendet sondern alles selbst entwickelt. 

Die Grafikdarstellung wird mit DirectX realisiert. Die Berechnung der Physic wurde auf Basis einer OpenSource Lösung die es vor Jahren einmal gab weiter entwicklet. Wir hatt ganz am Anfang auf XNA aufgesetzt da es dann abgemeldet wurde wollten wir nie mehr eine Abhängigkeit haben. Großer vorteil ist jetzt, die Applikation läuft auf allen Prozessor Kernen und nutzt die verfügbar Leistung voll aus. Zudem braucht man nicht aus oder ein schalten wenn man was ändert  sondern kann alles wie z.B: einfügen, löschen verändern und gleichzeitg auch schon Simulieren ohne unterbrechungen oder neu kompilieren.  Und mann kann halt auf Kundenwünsche eingehen was neue Simulationsbausteine oder Funktionen und Bedienungsidee betrifft. Vorteil ist auch das es bei uns im Unternehmen seit 6 Jahren bereits für die VIB verwendet wird. Ist anders dann als wenn man nur ein Produkt entwickelt ohne den eigentlich bedarf zu kennen. Aber Kollegen sind die schlimmsten Kunden .

Man kann eigene Simulationelemente erstellen, in der Version 4 geht es sogar dahin das wir eine SDK mitliefern mit der dann auch Programmteile vom Nutzer geschrieben werden können. Motoren können bei uns definerit werden über eine art FUP Editor. Wenn es sich um Positionierungsmotoren handelt dann ist es halt wichtig das sie dann auch da stehen bleiben wo sie sollen 

Wir haben eine Schnittstelle zum Unitiy geschrieben damit wenn ein Kunde mit einer 3D Brille durch die Anlage laufen möchte er das so erreichen kann. Da werden aber ans Unity alle Modelle und Position, Orientierung und was sonst gebraucht wird gesendet über Netzwerk. Unity wird hierbei nur für die Darstellung verwendet!! Wie gesagt wollen keine Engine verwenden bei der wir keinen Einfluss haben auf die Berechnung im Hintergrund.

Förderer Transportieren die Objekte wirklich mit Friction (static, kinetic und bounciness) hat jedes Object. Förderer ist bei uns auch nur eine Kombination eines Objects mit einem Motor der dann die Reibung bewegt .


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 August 2017)

Respekt, da steckt dann ja schon einiges an Arbeit drin.
Welche Opensource-Lösung habt ihr denn verwendet wenn man fragen darf? Die Bullet-Engine zur Berechnung der Physik steckt z.B. auch in der Blender-Gameengine, Open Dynamics Engine wüsste ich sonst noch als OS.

Viele stellen sich den Import von CAD-Daten in so eine Simulation ja immer einfach vor, bei dem Siemens Produkt was in der Mache ist wird das auch gelegentlich erwähnt. Aber so lange die Simulationen zur Darstellung der Objekte weiterhin Polygonnetze, die CAD-Dateiformate aber Kurven / B-Splines verwenden, wird das mit "mal eben konvertieren" nichts. Da ist immer einiges an Handarbeit angesagt.


----------



## SimTeam (7 August 2017)

Haben uns einen Kollegen ins Team geholt der an einer eigenen OpenSource Physic gearbeitet hat. Seitdem ist die nicht mehr Open Source 
Gibt einige OpenSource realtime Physic Lösungen : http://www.tapirgames.com/blog/open-source-physics-engines
Problem bei denen ist aber das sie oft nur eine BoundingBox um einen Körper berechnen, wir wollen und müssen aber genaue Detektion liefern wie es der Sensor auch in echt tun würde. Oder auch wenn ein Körper auf einem anderen ist, bekommt der unterste mehr Reibung durch das Gewicht auf ihm. Solche Verkettungen werden aber nicht in den meisten Engines berücksichtigt. Und dann kommt das Problem dazu das es ja "realtime" sein soll. Wir wollen ja mit realen Taktzeiten simulieren, spätestens dann wird die Liste kleiner. Eine eigene Lösungen ermöglicht es da mit viel viel viel Aufwand dann aber das zu bekommen was benötigt ist.


Importieren von 3D Dateien ist immer eine Frage wie gut die Daten vorhanden sind. Zum Glück wird das immer besser und Formate wie AML bringen einiges an neuen Möglichkeiten. Beeindruckend ist es wenn wirklich alle kinematischen Informationen auch noch hinterlegt sind. Dann gibt es da auch keine Nötigkeit mehr das erst in der Simulationsapplikation zu hinterlegen. Ist im Augenblick leider noch immer so, das nicht klar ist wer welchen Teile für eine VIB liefert bzw. dafür zuständig ist. So sollten kinematische Informationen eben in der Konstuktion bereits korrekt hinterlegt werden. Ebenso wie dann E/A Definition von der Elektroplanung und nicht vom SPS Programmierer kommen sollten. Denk da wird noch viel Zeit vergehen bis VIB in allen Unternehmen einzug gefunden hat. Aber ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis alle Unternehmen mit virtuellen Anlagenzwillingen arbeiten und erkennen das dabei der Materialfluss sich ergeben und nicht vorher definiert werden sollte. Sonst simuliert man ja das was man glaubt das passiert


----------



## ducati (11 August 2017)

Wie sieht das ganze denn für die Prozessautomatisierung aus? Da gehts ja nicht um Materialflüsse/Bauteilbewegungen sondern um verfahrenstechnische Anlagen. 
Da braucht man eigentlich kein 3D sondern eher ordentliche, einfach anzuwendende physikalische Tools für alle möglichen verschiedenen Anlagen.

Also, soll auch für die Prozessautomatisierung was dabei sein?

Gruß.


----------



## SimTeam (11 August 2017)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit seine verhaltensmodelle in FUP zu hinterlegen. Auf einem 3D Layout lassen sich dann auch 2D Werte und Eingabefelder positionieren. Aber wir sehen das nur für defintion von Logig von komponenten wie z.B. Motoren. Sollen wirklich Regelunstechnischen verhaltensmodelle Simuliert werden dann sehen wir da Programme wie Simulink als unschlagbar an. Hat ein Kunde z.B. eine NC Maschine oder eine Stahlverarbeitung so empfehlen wir folgendes vorgehen. Die Regelunsmodelle und verhalten in Simulink erstellen und die Daten dann in der Simulation verwenden. Wir haben keine ambitionen hier in dieser Richtung im moment zu entwickeln, da der Fokus auf Physikalischer echtzeitsimulation liegt. Für die Verarbeitung von Regelungdefintionen wie zum Beispiel PID Regler usw. wäre ein andere Ansatz nötig der so gut wie nichts mit den Anferderungen zu tun hat, die aktuell an die Software gestellt werden. Sollten also reine Prozessautomatisierung Simuliert werden ohne eine 3D Darstellung, so kann ich erhlich unser Produkt dafür nicht empfehlen.


----------



## ducati (11 August 2017)

jo, der Begriff "Virtuelle Inbetriebnahme" taucht auch in der Prozessautomatisierung auf. Dann solltet Ihr drauf hinweisen, dass Ihr nur die Fertigungsautomatisierung abdeckt.
Simulink ist halt in der Industrieautomatisierung nicht wirklich verbreitet. Was fehlt, ist ne wirklich einfache Moeglichkeit der Anlagen/Prozesssimulation...
Ich bleib da auch bei meiner Meinung, ne ordentliche Simulation zu erstellen dauert mindestens genauso lange wie die Erstellung der SPS-Software. Und da stellt sich dann die Frage, wer soll das bezahlen.
Gruss


----------



## SimTeam (11 August 2017)

Ok also hier expliziet der Hinweis das sich mit fe.screen-sim der Fokus auf Logistik, Transport, Fertigung usw. liegt. Für Verfahrenstechnische Anlagen ist das Produkt nicht geeignet. 

Dein Meinung das die Erstellung einer Steuerungssoftware so lange dauert wie die der Simulation kann ich nicht teilen. Ausser wenn man auch die SPS Software zu einem größten Teil generiert was natürlich nur möglich ist, wenn man mit standartiesierten komponenten arbeiten kann. Dann lässt sich ein großer Teil der SPS und HMI Software generieren ebenso wie die Simulation. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist in dem Fall ein Kunde von uns der seine Simulationsanlage komplett generiert über Excel Tools die er entickelt hat, welche die XML Speicherdateien erzeugen. Bei diesem Unternehmen funktioniert es weil, Rollenbahn und Regalbediengeräte usw. als Daten bereits Stücklisten und in CAD Programmen defniert sind. Somit können auch die benötigten FBs DBs Merker und was er sonst noch gebraucht in der SPS generiert werden. Eigentlich ist es dabei aber nichts anderes als alle tätigkeiten die man von Hand mit kopieren und anschließenden suchen und ersetzen tätigt zu automatisieren. Der große Vorteil, abgesehen von der Zeitersparnis und keine Fehler zu machen,  ist dann das alle Bezeichnungen in der HMI und SPS gleich sind. Störtext und Tooltips usw. alles was einfach klar definiert werden kann zu einer Komponente lässt sich somit generieren. Bei der Entwicklung eines solchen Systems unterstützen wir bei Bedarf auch gerne Unternehmen. Wie eine generierte Simulation der Firma Syskron aussieht kann man sich hier ansehen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLKaE8Bl16c

Zur Frage wer das bezahlen soll kann ich nur sagen, dass bereits in Ausschreibungen in der Auto Industrie, oftmals eine Virtuelle Inbetriebnahme bereits gefordert ist. Das liegt vor allem an den immer kürzer werdenden Inbetriebnahme zeiten und den immer komplexer werdenden Anforderungen, der vielzahl der Modelle auf einer Linie, der größe der Anlagen und die hohe geforderte Verfügbarkeit. Alle Tests auf einer realen Anlage zu fahren ist nicht mehr möglich, da solche Stillstandszeite finanziell nicht Tragbar sind. Zudem lassen sich dann die Modelle für Optimierungen und Umbauten sowie für Schulungen weiter verwenden. Der Aufwand für die Erstellung muss sich durch bessere Softwarequalität und die zustätzlichen Einsatzmöglichkeiten rentieren. Wäe das nicht so, würde dieses Werkzeug nicht immer öfter eingesetzt werden.


----------



## ducati (11 August 2017)

jo, dass die Simulation im Lastenheft stand hatte ich auch schon... nur hatte es keiner gelesen bzw. den Aufwand nicht ueberblickt...


----------



## in2sightht (18 Dezember 2018)

Ja der Einsatz von Spieleentwicklungsumgebungen liegt auf der Hand. Ab Januar giebt es so etwas auf Basis von Unity als Shareware. Vorerst geplant  mit einer Schnittstelle zu Simit, PLCSimAdvanced und Step7 über TCP-IP. Mehr dazu kann man hier finden: https://game4automation.com/


----------



## Captain Future (21 Dezember 2018)

Hab ihr auch was für Prozessautomatisierung sprich Tanks, Ventile, Pumpen, Druckaufnehmer, Durchflußmesser und sonstige Geräte ????

Die Oberfläche sieht von euch ähnlich aus wie bei Factory I/O ( Link ) nur hier kann man keine eigenen Modelle einbinden.

Gruß ​


----------



## Captain Future (21 Dezember 2018)

Sorry noch eine Frage ... Oberfläche nur in Englisch ???


----------

